# Joey Defrancesco



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Start vid around 6:40.






Another keyboard Jazz great! Superb playing.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I was more impressed by Oscar Peterson. I find this kind of commonplace.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I was more impressed by Oscar Peterson. I find this kind of commonplace.


The builds to the climaxes in his solos are very nice. He has a nice strong sense of rhythm too!


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> I was more impressed by Oscar Peterson. I find this kind of commonplace.


Miles once said that Peterson had to "learn" how to play the blues; not a compliment. I feel the same about DeFrancesco; there's no _there_ there.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jay said:


> Miles once said that Peterson had to "learn" how to play the blues; not a compliment. I feel the same about DeFrancesco; there's no _there_ there.


I respectfully disagree!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Check out one of Joey's early CDs entitled Rebbopin'. It's 75 minutes of great jazz and Joey plays organ and trumpet. Paul Bollenback is on guitar. Another great CD is Relentless with the late great Danny Gatton on guitar. My two favorite Joey D. albums.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Check out one of Joey's early CDs entitled Rebbopin'. It's 75 minutes of great jazz and Joey plays organ and trumpet. Paul Bollenback is on guitar. Another great CD is Relentless with the late great Danny Gatton on guitar. My two favorite Joey D. albums.


I've also been turned onto Larry Goldings!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've also been turned onto Larry Goldings!


This is a good set with Goldings and Scofield.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> This is a good set with Goldings and Scofield.


Awesome. I'm enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Another great live record I bought years ago.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Another favorite Joey D. track. Black Nile is a Wayne Shorter tune. This one has a more modern feel that reminds me of Larry Young.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Commonplace opinions go along with commonplace thread etiquette.


----------

